# broadhead/arrow problems



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I have been shooting bow and arrow for a few years now. I was never serious about it, it was just for fun. Well this year my friend and I decided we would try bowhunting. I've spent weeks practicing with my field points and was right on. I switched to broadheads and they fly like crap. It seems like the last 10 feet the arrow flies, it darts off to the right anywhere from 4 to12+ inches. Thats at 20 yards. My bow is a few years old, I'd say about 6, and not optimaly set up. But I don't think this should matter. I am shooting Carbon Express Terminator Hunter 60-75 arrows, and shooting 135 gram fieldpoints and broadheads Any help/info/answers is greatly appreciated. I would like to get into the woods soon!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The way you describe, I'll take the leap of faith that your using fixed or replaceable blade broadheads. Any mistuning in your bow will be magnified by fixed/replaceable blade broadheads. Alot of broadhead problems are caused by misallignment of the broadhead and the arrow. In my experience arrows that use outserts are harder to tune than arrows with inserts.

To remedy your allignment problem, you have severaly options.

First, take your bow somewhere where you can paper tune your bow. This will make your setup much more accurate.

Next, if you cant get the broadheads to fly well, you could switch to mechanical broadheads. For deer size game they work exceptionally. I personally shoot the NAP Spitfires. This will help substantially, but to get the best accuracy, they should be tuned to the arrow as well. To find out which arrows shoot them the best, pick up a set of practice blades for them and shoot them.

If you're inclined to to stick with the fixed blade heads, try removing and regluing the insert/outserts to get them alligned properly.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to pm or email me.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Are your arrows straight or helical fletched. A helical fletching will cause your arrows to spin and reduce planing. I agree with Smalls. You should try paper tuning your bow. If that doesn't do it I have had great luck with Spitfire mechanicals. Also have been hearing great things about Crimson Talon fixed blades. These broadheads actually cause your arrows to spin from th broadhead design. Word is that they group like field points.

Let us know what works for you.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'll let you know in a few days. You guys have given me some great info, thanks. What do you think would probably be the most effective and cheapest way to go about correcting the problem?


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Personally I would start with the bow. A well tuned bow will be quieter and more consistant. Paper tuning is a great way to get your bow tuned. The next step would be to try the helical fletching to help stabilize the arrows. As far as broadheads go, that is a debate that will be going on and on, forever. I use Spitfires and have had great luck with them. I am more confident and consistant because they fly so well. I would like to try the Crimson Talon's just to see how they fly. I am bear hunting next spring so maybe I'll do a little flight/penetration test before that trip.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks you guys for all the help. I was kind of looking for a quickfix, so I went with changing to the mechanical broadheads. I bought the Spitfires, just like you told me. They work great. I shot 6 times with them. 2 in the bullseye, 4 in the first outer ring. I'm set to start hunting. I bought these at Gander Mountain, and the archery guy there told me he had problems with the Spitfires opening and going through the deer. Do you guys ever have problems like these?


----------



## greenheadIL (Oct 1, 2002)

if your bow is set up right you will have no problem with spitfires. That is what I use here in Illinois and i never have any problem with penetration. Make sure your bow is tuned right. Check your centershot and elevation/windage and definitely still paper tune it even though you are more consistent. The reason for still tuning your bow even though you are shooting good is because any wobble you have at all in your arrow flight will greatly reduce your downrange energy resulting in less penetration especially out to 40 yds. The better your bow is tuned and the better your arrows are flying increases your penetration greatly.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

You won't have any problems as long as you don't take any extreme quartering shots. Wait for a good shot within your range and they will perform great.


----------

